# Mulloway trolling lures



## XtremeYak (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi wondering if someone can pass on some proven mulloway lures for Swan River here in Perth,Thanks


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

I can only speak for my area in Qld but Squidgie stick baits are great when cast and bumped back off the bottom. I have a preference for Pearl colour at the moment but have tried a range and had OK results. Nothing hugh and 6Kg is the biggest so far but soapies love em. We have to out the back under 75cm.

Cheers


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Kitfox,

sorry about the 3rd degree but I'm curious - what size stickbaits? s-factor? jighead size? leader length and strength? mainline strength? aftershave brand? boxers, daks or g-string? ;-) :lol:

any info appreciated

muchos gracias.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Stick baits in the 110mm are fine with any size jig that will get you to the bottom. I use 15kg leader for the smaller fish and have not been cut off yet. . Keep the terminal tackle to a minimum with no swivell and tie straight onto the leader.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Kitfox,

hopefully the Sydney Jewies play by Qld rules too, let's see.

cheers


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Today I landed 2 jew 5kg and 7kg on a premium priced lure I bought at the Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Convention last weekend.

I don't know what they are but it's a weighted rubber baitfish lookalike with 2 x trebles and it's midweighted in a pilchard color and maybe 60mm long and weighs like 25 grams. (hopefully someone can tell me what this lure is)

I just let this lure hang about 2m off the bottom while sitting on the drift working softs on the other rod.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, how easy is that. Was there any water movement to give the lure any action??


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

hey spooled if you put up a pic of the lure someone will be able to id it, sounds like it may be a kokoda

Cheers


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Thanks Kitfox,
> 
> hopefully the Sydney Jewies play by Qld rules too, let's see.
> 
> cheers


Hi Wrassmagnet,

The Shimano stickbaits do work on the sydney jewies we had a jewie bash last week and the stickbaits accounted for 4 fish The pillie colour and the pearl coulour in the 110mm work a treat.

Cheers Micka


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Micka,

hopefully I'll be back in action after Wednesday. A jewie bash is definitely on my fishing-withdrawal-craving-satiation to do list. Probably 4 evenings prior to full moon ;-)

cheers


----------



## XtremeYak (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I know some guys use a Vibes lures...but havent really got any idea what they look like or what brand they are :?


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

XtremeYak said:


> Thanks for the replies, I know some guys use a Vibes lures...but havent really got any idea what they look like or what brand they are :?


Vibes are also very good for jewies i use the 40mm size preferably in the goldie colours but can get expenise when they keep snagging up. Plastics will get the job done if the fish are around at a fraction of the cost.

Cheers Micka


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

For Spooleds lure i think it would be a Tranzam 95


----------



## XtremeYak (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow they DO look good....... wont want to let them hit the bottom whilst trolling by the look of them.Will probably snag up fairlly easilly. I Imagine the snapper would love them too ...thanks


----------

